# Spyderweb target mesh



## JDA (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know about Spyderweb, but I bought several rolls of insulation from Home Depot, and they came bundled in huge fiberglass sacks (6 rolls per bag, so they're really huge) I had an old bag target in my basement range on its last leg, so I restuffed it with old clothes, double bagged the whole thing, and it's better than new. It's not super dense material so I'd probably double up, but I'm sure HD would be more than happy to not have to dispose of it and you can't beat the price.


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

skynight said:


> Anyone know where to buy the material used to front spyderweb targets? Looks like some type of fiberglass mesh.


they use to sell it separate on their web-site. I haven't been on there in a while so I don't know if they still do.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

I used fiberglass screen material to contain the stuffing in my target.


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

Its made from old recycled army sleeping bags.


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

eflanders said:


> I used fiberglass screen material to contain the stuffing in my target.



How well does it hold up after shooting it? I think it would rip apart after a few shots.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spyvlar*

I purchased a 48" length of 60"spyvlar after destroying several block targets, an American Whitetail, and wearing out a carpet faced target. I shoot 50-60 arrows per day, on average. The feedback I was hearing on the carpet face was excessive wear on the carbon shafts, due to an abrasive dust in the backing, so I ordered a piece of fabric from the folks at Spyderweb.
It was pricey, around $15 a linear foot plus shipping, which put my total at about $75. I made a 28" x28" x 12" plywood frame, with a thin plywood back and a removable top.I also made a 16x16 for a 40cm target. All stuffed with rags, most of which I got free from the local thrift store. I have perhaps 9 months of use in the targets, target points only! There is some minor thread damage, not too serious. The fabric is a woven product, that allows the fibers to slide out of the way. I shoot recurve, and If I shot compound, I might consider a deeper target.


----------



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

The range where I go, they have several of the Spyder Web targets which use the 'patented' Spylar (or whatever it's called) covers. The material actually holds up terrific. You can shoot all day and not make a noticeable mark in the material. The owner told me they paid $700+ each for the targets. 

I studied them a bit and they are constructed very similar to the targets discussed in the Lifetime Targets thread with cloth filler and all, except it uses their special mesh. 

The material is a weaved material like burlap, but made with some tough plastic or composite strands, and maybe with some type of coating also. I am currently making a cloth filled target and would love to find something similar that is easy to get. I guessed the stuff would co$t a fortune to buy from the manufacturer.:angry: I was thinking of trying some burlap and coating it with some spray teflon, or something similar.

Any ideas???


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been searching fiberglass mesh online and there is a lot of stuff that looks similar but without plunking down the money I don't know how you would find if it is suitable. I'm guessing that they buy it somewhere to make their targets.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

This should work : http://www.funspot.com/trampoline_f...oline_fabric&gclid=CKyJm6OI_50CFQiA5QodF3GxqQ


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Jhorne said:


> This should work : http://www.funspot.com/trampoline_f...oline_fabric&gclid=CKyJm6OI_50CFQiA5QodF3GxqQ


Not the same as spyder web, but if it works that is pretty cheap.

A 3'x12' roughly piece, $16.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

The spyvlar fabric is a loose weave, which allows the arrow shaft to push the threads of (nylon?) fabric aside. After you withdraw the arrow, the hole remains, until it is closed up by a near hit in the fabric. The trampoline fabric may work, but differently. Beause the Spyvlar moves somewhat easily, it is less likely to bread a thread.


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

If you know someone that works in a paper mill ask them to get you a fabric off the paper machine next time they change them. It is the exact same as the spyderweb targets. My dad works in a paper mill and they change out the fabrics quite often.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Q2XL Hunter said:


> If you know someone that works in a paper mill ask them to get you a fabric off the paper machine next time they change them. It is the exact same as the spyderweb targets. My dad works in a paper mill and they change out the fabrics quite often.


Looking around the net for paper machine fabric, I found this plus a lot of other links. No real success, yet.

These are the closest looking to SpyderWeb, it is a polyester material. No pricing though and it is Chinese:

http://www.wiremeshdragon.cn/polyester-plain-fabric.htm



















Another fabric from the same site, Getting closer:

http://www.wiremeshdragon.cn/polyester-pulping-fabric.htm










This might be it:

http://www.wiremeshdragon.cn/polyester-forming-fabric.htm


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Able to buy it here????: At work, can't search any more but I bet someone comes up with a Stateside supplier and pricing.....

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/273401305/polyester_forming_mesh.html


----------



## flybyjohn (Feb 4, 2006)

I found a couple types under the name monofilament nylon mesh fabric, but finding a stateside source is difficult. It looks like most stateside suppliers are the producers and they want a minimum order = alot.


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

I will ask my dad where they buy theres from at the mill but I would guess that the fabrics they buy for the machines are thousands of dollars due to the fact that they are made specifically for the machine. I know when they chande them out the old ones look brand new and do not have any holes in them. I will see how much info I can get from dad about there supplier.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Q2XL Hunter said:


> I will ask my dad where they buy theres from at the mill but I would guess that the fabrics they buy for the machines are thousands of dollars due to the fact that they are made specifically for the machine. I know when they chande them out the old ones look brand new and do not have any holes in them. I will see how much info I can get from dad about there supplier.


Better yet, see if they will give you the old stuff, cut it up into 6'x6' squares or whatever and sell it to AT'ers..................


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

I can get it anytime they change them out. My dad is the one that changes them. I will see what I can do about getting one and taking some pics of them. If guys are interested I would consider getting them and selling them.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

If you are able to get it and sell fairly large sections cheaply I would be interested for sure.

I know exactly what the spyderweb material looks like and feels like and can tell if it is the same stuff or not.

Even if it is not exactly the same it may be similar enough to be worth trying.

Arrows don't flop or sag out of the spyderwebs and the faces last a long time. If a guy had a large piece of it he could easily build a box target filled with rags or whatever and have a long lasting indoor (maybe outdoor too) target, hopefully for cheap.


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

The shop I shoot at has a 4'x4' spyderweb target. The first time my dad walked in and seen it he knew exactley what material it was. I talked to him tonight and he is going to try to get one as soon as he can.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

*Good Ideas!*

I like where this is going. I currently put 2 layers of burlap on my Lifetime target and they are good for about 2000 shots and I replace them for about $3.00. It would be great to get a surface that lasts many times longer.


----------



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

Q2XL Hunter said:


> The shop I shoot at has a 4'x4' spyderweb target. The first time my dad walked in and seen it he knew exactley what material it was. I talked to him tonight and he is going to try to get one as soon as he can.


Excellent! Can you let us know what it's called and where to get it.


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

Q2XL Hunter 
What kind of a paper mill is it that your dad works at? I was wondering if I might be able to find one here that does the same thing, and might get the hook-up on some of the fab as well.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Q2XL Hunter said:


> I will ask my dad where they buy theres from at the mill but I would guess that the fabrics they buy for the machines are thousands of dollars due to the fact that they are made specifically for the machine. I know when they chande them out the old ones look brand new and do not have any holes in them. I will see how much info I can get from dad about there supplier.


Tell him they should buy from Albany International!! I am a QSE in finishing and we supply paper machines fabrics. the woven monofilament bases that we weave are woven at a high tension and heatset to lock in place. does anyone have a small piece of I can see? we have several weave codes and I can get some to try.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd be interested in a 5x5' piece if this flies. Butch


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Really good close up pics of the real thing here:


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

The machine the fabrics came off of are a towel and tissue machine.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Pm sent to you*

Pm sent to you Q2XLhunter. I am interested.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Q2XL Hunter said:


> The machine the fabrics came off of are a towel and tissue machine.


Can you find out what section he can get some pieces from? just ask if it is the forming,Press, or dryer section. we make felts for the press section. since you dad has seen the target and paper making fabric I would like to talk to him one afternoon if this is ok. just send me a PM and I can send my number.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Archeroni said:


> Really good close up pics of the real thing here:


This is a single mono CD and multiply mono MD. This has not been heat-set you can see no crimp in the single mono. Let me check Monday at work I can get scrap pieces to try I can send some out for some to try but I would like to send it to someone that has a target so a comparison can be done. I have never seen a spider web target before. Can someone tell me what the filling is made of?

This is what I can get. single mono by single mono.


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

BrownDog2 said:


> This is a single mono CD and multiply mono MD. This has not been heat-set you can see no crimp in the single mono. Let me check Monday at work I can get scrap pieces to try I can send some out for some to try but I would like to send it to someone that has a target so a comparison can be done. I have never seen a spider web target before. Can someone tell me what the filling is made of?
> 
> This is what I can get. single mono by single mono.


I would be interested in giving this mono a try. My buddies and I have a spider web and this looks like it would really work as long as it is not heat set. How are the edges bound if the whole thing is not heat set? Might be able to run it through a heat sealer, kinda like the plastic sealer of a vaccum packer; if the edges are not bound without heat setting it. Just a thought. Let me know.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

bow_dmen said:


> I would be interested in giving this mono a try. My buddies and I have a spider web and this looks like it would really work as long as it is not heat set. How are the edges bound if the whole thing is not heat set? Might be able to run it through a heat sealer, kinda like the plastic sealer of a vaccum packer; if the edges are not bound without heat setting it. Just a thought. Let me know.


You could seal the edges with a glue to keep them from unraveling. This is a fairly open material and hard to seal the edges with heat but it can be done. When it is tacked on a target you can also tack a strip of wood around the edge. The thing is I have never tried it I will start a target tomorrow to try it also. Pm me your address and the size you need. If sipping is not too bad I’ll send it to you if not I may need help with the shipping.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Edge heat sealing is critical, otherwise, it unravels. I used a piece of flat metal heated with a propane torch to cut the material, an old knife would work, melts the material to stabilize the edges.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm kind of excited to see if we figure this out. Ok, if you guys figure this out for me. :thumbs_up


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Would like to get in on this*

I would really like to get in on this, I have a traget that I am finishing and have been looking for material to face both sides with and I think this may be perfect. My target is 4'x4' and is the target that the lifetime thread describes stuffed with clothes.


----------



## stangfreek94 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm also very interested in this. Seems very promising.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Archeroni said:


> Really good close up pics of the real thing here:


Cool pic´s , thanks


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

*ttt*

I'm hoping one of these leads can get us to a source for an economical and durable target cover.


----------



## flybyjohn (Feb 4, 2006)

Spyder web target advised us to us an old knife with a propane torch and heat the knife while cutting the edges. It works well.


----------



## manning620 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting a Syder Web target for quite some time, would like to hear how this stuff works. I would be interested in purchasing some of the material if it does work well.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Any new information on this material? Has anyone had success in getting some and how is it working?


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

a local archery shop i shoot at has this on their targets. it seemed to work pretty well. they have had them for a while and they still look pretty new. arrow removal was easy too.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am still working on getting some. I had a small piece and put it on one of my targets and the points hung up when taking the arrow out(weaving tension to high and to many picks per inch). I have a diffrent pattern comming off next week to try. I will let everyone know


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

BrownDog2 said:


> I am still working on getting some. I had a small piece and put it on one of my targets and the points hung up when taking the arrow out(weaving tension to high and to many picks per inch). I have a diffrent pattern comming off next week to try. I will let everyone know


Sounds like your points are too big for the inserts.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I was also looking into materials that would work well as target faces. I settled on a re-enforcement fabric that was used in the manufacturing of rubber tires. It is a lot like the fiberglass mesh. Un-fortunately I could never get a supplier to send me a sample?

So if any of you work in the auto tire industry I would like to hear if that material is comparable?


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Nov 13, 2009)

*I'm in*

Browndog2, I am very interested in getting a piece or two of this as well. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*I'd like a piece*

If this goes, I would be interested in a piece or two.

dave


----------



## S.Caufman (Sep 12, 2006)

*Ttt*

Let's keep this one close to the top. THere are a number of us watching it and waiting for the results of the tests.


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

i was just thinking about the heavy rubber as the backstop as some have suggested. what about an old air mattress. that rubber is tough, might be a good thing to hang behind the target and block the flyers from getting lost


----------



## stangfreek94 (Dec 1, 2008)

BrownDog2 said:


> I am still working on getting some. I had a small piece and put it on one of my targets and the points hung up when taking the arrow out(weaving tension to high and to many picks per inch). I have a diffrent pattern comming off next week to try. I will let everyone know


Any updates yet. I can't wait to give this a try, if it pans out. How big of a piece will you be able to get (sell)?


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

Any information yet.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

Terps1 said:


> i was just thinking about the heavy rubber as the backstop as some have suggested. what about an old air mattress. that rubber is tough, might be a good thing to hang behind the target and block the flyers from getting lost


*I know of one archery shop that uses
Escalator belts for stopping arrows behind their bails.
Lets keep this post going. I am also interested on 
getting some material to. -TX*


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

I would like some also. . . . they would be perfect.:darkbeer:


----------



## rgordon6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## manning620 (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's keep this at the top.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

*Target Mesh*

Hope to get some!


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

I used Spyvlar when I refaced my clubs old bagdad backstops and we just cut it an extra 3-4" oversized and rolled the excess up and stapled it to the frames with an air stapler. To my knowledge we have never had one come unraveled.


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone used fiberglass mesh? Like the stuff you use on cars when you aply bondo.


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

highlander4 said:


> Has anyone used fiberglass mesh? Like the stuff you use on cars when you aply bondo.



That is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

highlander4 said:


> Has anyone used fiberglass mesh? Like the stuff you use on cars when you aply bondo.


That stuff is not comparable to Spyvlar or however it is spelled. I don't think it would hold up well and not sure you can economically get it in large sheets.

One of the guys in this thread asked for a sample of the Spyvlar to compare to what he could get. I offered to send him a small piece off a target via PM.

He never responded so y'all don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Nov 13, 2009)

My dad use to own a bodyshop and I made a small bag target years ago using fiberglass on the front and burlap on the back. Long story short... dont waste your money. The burlap lasted longer than the fiberglass did.


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hunt'n'photos said:


> My dad use to own a bodyshop and I made a small bag target years ago using fiberglass on the front and burlap on the back. Long story short... dont waste your money. The burlap lasted longer than the fiberglass did.




Thanks. I was at wal-mart and saw it. Thought it be fiber glass it would hold up. I guess not.


----------



## phipdeer (Aug 5, 2008)

Any information yet.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I am too lazy to reall all the posts but I bought a sunscreen mesh shade at Lowes on the discount cart (regular 67 bucks and I paid 10). It is like a roll down shade but 48 inches wide by 96 inches an open mesh nylon material. It is UV resistant and guaranteed for three years. I am going to use it as a face for the Lifetime Target. Various striped patterns or solid.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

bfoot said:


> I am too lazy to reall all the posts but I bought a sunscreen mesh shade at Lowes on the discount cart (regular 67 bucks and I paid 10). It is like a roll down shade but 48 inches wide by 96 inches an open mesh nylon material. It is UV resistant and guaranteed for three years. I am going to use it as a face for the Lifetime Target. Various striped patterns or solid.


If you shoot much it won't last very long. Been there done that.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Try going to Craig's list under free stuff and you can often find trampolines and use the cover and throw the frame away or find another use for it. Also, you can buy used trampolines cheap.

Bob


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

bfoot said:


> Try going to Craig's list under free stuff and you can often find trampolines and use the cover and throw the frame away or find another use for it. Also, you can buy used trampolines cheap.
> 
> Bob


Interesting. I saw one folded up at the local Habitat for Humanity Junk -er- thrift store.


----------



## fingerman (May 23, 2006)

*paper machine fabric*

I work in a paper mill in upstate N.Y. and I just tried 2 different types of fabric off the paper machine and we blew holes through both of them with the first arrows we shot. The fabric would not last any longer than cardboard as far as we could tell. Fingerman


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Nov 13, 2009)

fingerman said:


> I work in a paper mill in upstate N.Y. and I just tried 2 different types of fabric off the paper machine and we blew holes through both of them with the first arrows we shot. The fabric would not last any longer than cardboard as far as we could tell. Fingerman


Thanks for the heads up. Is it possible to get a few pictures of the fabric you were trying and the results after you shot it?


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

fingerman said:


> I work in a paper mill in upstate N.Y. and I just tried 2 different types of fabric off the paper machine and we blew holes through both of them with the first arrows we shot. The fabric would not last any longer than cardboard as far as we could tell. Fingerman


Do the fibers of that fabric move or are they heat welded together?


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

I've filled seed totes and fertilizer totes, used out west by farmers, with plastic wrap and shot several thousand times into them without a lot of wear. Could that be the material your looking for?


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I built a lifetime target and used carpet padding under the chicken wire. Now this is top of the line carpet padding which I had to use to get a lifetime no-stain guarantee when I installed my carpet. It has a gray colored face on each side of a dense foam pad about 1" thick and according to the people I bough the carpet from the best there is.

I have shot my target about 250 times in the same area with no noticeable damage, plus it is waterproof. I am considering using another layer on the outside as a cover. I will try to find the name of the product and post it later.

Bob


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

bfoot said:


> I built a lifetime target and used carpet padding under the chicken wire. Now this is top of the line carpet padding which I had to use to get a lifetime no-stain guarantee when I installed my carpet. It has a gray colored face on each side of a dense foam pad about 1" thick and according to the people I bough the carpet from the best there is.
> 
> I have shot my target about 250 times in the same area with no noticeable damage, plus it is waterproof. I am considering using another layer on the outside as a cover. I will try to find the name of the product and post it later.
> 
> Bob


would love to know the name of it.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Has anyone come up with a match for the Spyder Web material? Looking to build some lifetime targets for my shop. I have two Spyder Web targets already but need about 3 more and don't want to spend the extra cash on them right now and some of the lifetime targets look really good. Let me know if you have sample you want to send me and I can compare it to the real thing and let everyone know. Thanks


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

*spyder web mesh*

here is the site your looking for 

www.wiremeshdragen.cn/polyester-plainfabric.htm

if you have any paper mills in you area yo ucan get it from them it is the samr mesh they use on the rollers in the mill and they replace it a few times a year. :shade:


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Perfect. I emailed their sales email address and asked for pricing for enough material to make 4 targets 4' X 4'. I will let everyone know what I find out. Thanks




Doubledroptine4 said:


> here is the site your looking for
> 
> www.wiremeshdragen.cn/polyester-plainfabric.htm
> 
> if you have any paper mills in you area yo ucan get it from them it is the samr mesh they use on the rollers in the mill and they replace it a few times a year. :shade:


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

Am I seeing it right that the company is from China? They might not be too quick to send a piece 16 x4. It looks to me like the 8 Shed double layer is close to what spydermesh is


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

the link above wouldn't work so here is the one I found after googling.

http://www.wiremeshdragon.cn/polyester-forming-fabric.htm

Not sure which one would be best to try.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Anyone have anywhere else to get this. I emailed the contact email address for the link below a few days ago and haven't gotten a reply yet. The 8-shed double layer looks really close to the mess on my spyder web targets. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks



rjharcher said:


> the link above wouldn't work so here is the one I found after googling.
> 
> http://www.wiremeshdragon.cn/polyester-forming-fabric.htm
> 
> Not sure which one would be best to try.


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

I use the mesh tarps its water proof (like on dump trucks,waste dumpsters) instead of burlap. I think the mesh like spiderwire would be better.


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm guessing the problem lies in the fact that the company is from China. I'd guess that it is specialty enough that nobody probably sells it in small quantities


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

How's this topic going...
What happened from the guys who had "Paper Mill" contacts...was there anything positive on that front?


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

A club nearby uses a material they get from a local cheese factory. They get it for free after the factory is done with it and they fill the targets with shrink wrap. Not sure what the material is called, but it works just like the spiderweb materal, it is a woven mesh that moves out of the way of the arrow so it lasts a long time.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

fingerman said:


> I work in a paper mill in upstate N.Y. and I just tried 2 different types of fabric off the paper machine and we blew holes through both of them with the first arrows we shot. The fabric would not last any longer than cardboard as far as we could tell. Fingerman


Did you just hang the material and shoot at it or did you have some kind of filler behind the mesh to stop the arrow from going all the way through?


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

This works well, not quite as good as Spyder material. I've used it for 5 years.
http://www.funspot.com/trampoline_f...oline_fabric&gclid=CKyJm6OI_50CFQiA5QodF3GxqQ


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Jhorne said:


> This works well, not quite as good as Spyder material. I've used it for 5 years.
> http://www.funspot.com/trampoline_f...oline_fabric&gclid=CKyJm6OI_50CFQiA5QodF3GxqQ


Which one of the fabrics are you using?

My main aim (pun) is to have a screen right across our shooting lane, similar to the ranges which use the old Bagdad screens....

Do you think this fabric is on par and will withstand the torture?..the filler behind is not an issue...have plenty of old foam.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

aussiearcher said:


> Which one of the fabrics are you using?
> 
> My main aim (pun) is to have a screen right across our shooting lane, similar to the ranges which use the old Bagdad screens....
> 
> Do you think this fabric is on par and will withstand the torture?..the filler behind is not an issue...have plenty of old foam.


Never used it for a stop, only for building targets.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Jhorne said:


> Never used it for a stop, only for building targets.


You may have misunderstood my previous post....I don't consider the fabric to be used as a stop..more so a means of holding paper targets in place...the foam behind the screen would be the stop...

I suppose the main question is...how much damage to the screen does continuous shooting do?


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

My neigbor and I shoot several times each and every day. We have to replace it every 6 or 8 months. We use roofing tacks to hold it on and when we replace it we simply cover over the old. Got to go to Kentucky, will answer questins when I get back. John


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Jhorne said:


> This works well, not quite as good as Spyder material. I've used it for 5 years.
> http://www.funspot.com/trampoline_f...oline_fabric&gclid=CKyJm6OI_50CFQiA5QodF3GxqQ


How long does this hold up?? Do you got pics of your target?


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

back to the top. any info on any of this


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## buc8221 (Feb 10, 2010)

getting readt to make a new life time target.i would like to get some of this face product if possible


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## crewdog93 (Nov 11, 2010)

Did a little research with what you folks have on this thread. It seams that what your talking about here is clasified as "Polyester Forming fabric". There are differant versions, some companys' have used on there target bags and I have seen some on used on the lifetime Targets (two and half/8 and 16 shed). Haven't found a good sourse though, it is made in china. Would be nice if anyone had any idea's.


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

The woven mesh material used on Spyder Web targets is the same as Tech Targets, it is used in water purification filters. I found it online a few years ago, but you had to buy it in large quantities.


----------



## John Kali (Jan 25, 2011)

*maybe an option...*

What about something like this? Its 100% polyester mesh. Im going to send an email, we'll see what kind of price tag it has if they even respond.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

John Kali said:


> What about something like this? Its 100% polyester mesh. Im going to send an email, we'll see what kind of price tag it has if they even respond.


Looks like you need to know the holes/inch to order


----------



## John Kali (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, I think this one would be a good candidate.


----------



## John Kali (Jan 25, 2011)

I found that 8600 mesh for $8.00/yard. It comes in a 50 inch width. Search for 8600 dive cloth if you want. Its not the Spyderweb stuff, but it might be worth a try. Seems affordable too.


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

Jhorne said:


> This works well, not quite as good as Spyder material. I've used it for 5 years.
> http://www.funspot.com/trampoline_f...oline_fabric&gclid=CKyJm6OI_50CFQiA5QodF3GxqQ





aussiearcher said:


> Which one of the fabrics are you using?
> 
> My main aim (pun) is to have a screen right across our shooting lane, similar to the ranges which use the old Bagdad screens....
> 
> Do you think this fabric is on par and will withstand the torture?..the filler behind is not an issue...have plenty of old foam.



It seems to me that the uncalendared is the way to go since the yarns have not been bonded together and is still a "loose woven mesh".

I may have to try this stuff on a target for myself...


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

I teach an archery class for Boy Scouts and hold a few bow shoots at the scouts camp every summer and would be very interested in buying some from you. This would bring the cost of the Archery camp down. it comes out of the leaders own pockets so anywhere we can cut costs is very helpful. Please get back with me with some info. Thank you


----------



## DWH818 (Feb 24, 2009)

What about using the window screening layered up?


----------



## frognuts69 (Aug 27, 2010)

*material in spyderweb targets.*

if you guys can figure out the facing, I know what the filling is. its called dacron. we use it all the time in the furniture shop for filling in chairs and sofas. you also find it in stuffed animals. tear it apart and twist it into ropes( use drill ). braid those ropes together like you would long hair, (three or four strands). they stitch it together but braiding will work. start with this, then creative.


----------



## frognuts69 (Aug 27, 2010)

may want to try pet screen for face. I use this instead of the regular stuff,( fiberglass ) to replace the screens on my doors, @#$% dogs.


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

frognuts69 said:


> if you guys can figure out the facing, I know what the filling is. its called dacron. we use it all the time in the furniture shop for filling in chairs and sofas. you also find it in stuffed animals. tear it apart and twist it into ropes( use drill ). braid those ropes together like you would long hair, (three or four strands). they stitch it together but braiding will work. start with this, then creative.



maybe a tutorial w/ pics??


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

craigslist freestuff and get somebodies old trampoline


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

how about one of these?

http://www.seattlefabrics.com/mesh.html


----------



## BowTechCDR (Apr 26, 2010)

Good information. I need a 4' x 4' piece for a butts target.

Thanks!


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

onyx48166 said:


> how about one of these?
> 
> http://www.seattlefabrics.com/mesh.html


I live just outside Seattle and I have been to the store and bought samples of the ones that looked promising nothing worked all that well. The 2" netting might work OK for the Lifetime target but not exactly the spider weave.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

any of you guys know any pipe fitters you might try some old welding blankets.i have also wondered if the orange mesh they use on road work would work as well as chicken wire?


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Yall can look all you want but it'll be hard to find anything better than trampoline material.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:moviecorn:


----------



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

any new updates on this?


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Found the supplier of spyvlar for spyder web.......Said they wouldn't sell to individuals(bull####).Name of Co. is International Fabrics in the US either WI or MI
Front screen needs to be like Spyvlar...second screen screen can be Geotech fabric or another screen....Catch bale needs either Geotec fabric or screen OR chicken wire. Fillbale with grocery bags, Fither media. old clothes......Atleast two layers of heavy rubber backed carpet or cotton conveyor belt on the back.
Frank


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

fmoss3 said:


> ...Said they wouldn't sell to individuals(bull####)


Do they make it especially for Spyderweb? Its possible that they have an agreement to only weave it for spiderweb, or they require an Federal tax ID so they make sure they are selling to a business.


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

fmoss3 said:


> Found the supplier of spyvlar for spyder web.......Said they wouldn't sell to individuals(bull####).Name of Co. is International Fabrics in the US either WI or MI
> Front screen needs to be like Spyvlar...second screen screen can be Geotech fabric or another screen....Catch bale needs either Geotec fabric or screen OR chicken wire. Fillbale with grocery bags, Fither media. old clothes......Atleast two layers of heavy rubber backed carpet or cotton conveyor belt on the back.
> Frank


I wonder if they will sell to a club.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

jsextonosu said:


> It seems to me that the uncalendared is the way to go since the yarns have not been bonded together and is still a "loose woven mesh".


I think you are on to something there. The unbonded feature of Spiderweb faces is what makes it work and last so long. I'm going to see if they will sell me a chunk of it. Maybe they have a roll end or will sell just a couple of yards.


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Q2XL Hunter said:


> I can get it anytime they change them out. My dad is the one that changes them. I will see what I can do about getting one and taking some pics of them. If guys are interested I would consider getting them and selling them.


I'm interested as well, in large sheets Thanks


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

CarlV said:


> I think you are on to something there. The unbonded feature of Spiderweb faces is what makes it work and last so long. I'm going to see if they will sell me a chunk of it. Maybe they have a roll end or will sell just a couple of yards.


I've got an e-mail in to them


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got a sample coming from http://www.funspot.com of their uncalendered trampoline material. This is an unbonded loose weave. The customer service lady that I spoke with told me that they sell quite a bit of this for making archery targets. She wouldn't tell me who they sold it to 

I'll report after I get the sample. It's only going to be 4" x 6" oval, so I'll do my best setting it up for a test. I'm willing to bet that I can make a good call just by looking at it. 

Their minimum order will be in the neighbor hood of $60, but should easily face 3 4'x4' targets.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

ButchD said:


> Edge heat sealing is critical, otherwise, it unravels. I used a piece of flat metal heated with a propane torch to cut the material, an old knife would work, melts the material to stabilize the edges.



Just use a torch to cut the material/ It cuts and seals at the same time. Thats what we do . we have 7 of them at the club.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

brtesite said:


> Just use a torch to cut the material/ It cuts and seals at the same time. Thats what we do . we have 7 of them at the club.


Mike, what material are you referring to? I coldn't figure it out from reading the thread. Does that material hold up well?

Thanks


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

The plastic mesh. It holds up very well the ends fuse together from the heat


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

go to a scaffolding company and get some scrim that they use to cover staging on construction jobs they might even have a piece kicking around that they'll give you


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

brtesite said:


> The plastic mesh. It holds up very well the ends fuse together from the heat



Sorry, Mike. Can you tell me again what plastic mesh you are talking about? I can't find it in the posts.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

carl, it is the front screen of the spyderweb targets. 
When we stretch it on the frame, we use the strips that they use when they lay wall to wall carpet.


----------



## Pure_Archery (Apr 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Got any results yet CarlV? Jhorne has got the answer I believe. Changing the mesh every 8-9 months don't sound bad at all! You'll get alot of target faces with 3 yds of material.





CarlV said:


> I've got a sample coming from http://www.funspot.com of their uncalendered trampoline material. This is an unbonded loose weave. The customer service lady that I spoke with told me that they sell quite a bit of this for making archery targets. She wouldn't tell me who they sold it to
> 
> I'll report after I get the sample. It's only going to be 4" x 6" oval, so I'll do my best setting it up for a test. I'm willing to bet that I can make a good call just by looking at it.
> 
> Their minimum order will be in the neighbor hood of $60, but should easily face 3 4'x4' targets.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

that scrim i spoke of before is used to keep debri and rubble from falling to the ground or out side the staging on construction jobs so you know it has durabilty to it


----------



## Luvthebow (Dec 16, 2011)

Gene1 said:


> How well does it hold up after shooting it? I think it would rip apart after a few shots.


We replaced my sons bag cover and it was made of scrap screen it's hard to get it all in a new bag. On tip for shooting his is a five spot it's best to shoot at all five spots if you only use the center it will break down alot quicker


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

frognuts69 said:


> if you guys can figure out the facing, I know what the filling is. its called dacron. we use it all the time in the furniture shop for filling in chairs and sofas. you also find it in stuffed animals. tear it apart and twist it into ropes( use drill ). braid those ropes together like you would long hair, (three or four strands). they stitch it together but braiding will work. start with this, then creative.


A woven Rip stop nylon/Dacron would be an excellent material to face a target with. I looked around a bit but could not find anything that has larger strands woven together. Did not look hard though. Dacron/rip stop nylon is the standard in all parachutes as well. I actually have an old ultralight parachute in my barn I might take a look at tomorrow. Ill let you all know.


fmoss3 said:


> Found the supplier of spyvlar for spyder web.......Said they wouldn't sell to individuals(bull####).Name of Co. is International Fabrics in the US either WI or MI
> Front screen needs to be like Spyvlar...second screen screen can be Geotech fabric or another screen....Catch bale needs either Geotec fabric or screen OR chicken wire. Fillbale with grocery bags, Fither media. old clothes......Atleast two layers of heavy rubber backed carpet or cotton conveyor belt on the back.
> Frank


We could always try and get the company to agree to fill an order of X amount. And get some type of group buy going if they were open to that.


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

My Spiderweb finally gave up the ghost so I did this for a replacement.


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

ttt
Trampoline Mesh Work Good?


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

Did any of you try the paper mill materials? I know alot of people that work in mills and we've used felts and wire for various projects over the years. I don't believe you want wet felt or dryer felt as it will be tough on arrows. The only other material I've seen them bring out was simply called "wire" and is similar in appearance to the cover of spyderweb targets. I'd say it's a good deal tougher than the cheap bag target covers, but not as tough as the spyderweb cover. It's probably thicker than SW, but after using it a bit, I'd think more brittle. We have a big roll of it at my Inlaws, so I'll grab a piece and shoot it a few times to see if the strands break or seperate like the spyder web.


----------



## hunting555 (Aug 14, 2009)

I wonder if CarlV got his sample of the trampoline material and if it looks like it will work? 

I'm getting ready to make a target and it looks like their minumum order would make six 4'x4' target faces.

Don't mind spending $60 on material for several target faces if it will work and last a while.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have yards and yards of the 1/5-2" netting they use for little league baseball backstops that I liberated somewhere. I plan on using a double layer front and back on my next home build, and stuff it with shrink-wrap/pallet wrap.


----------



## Pmoper (Jan 13, 2014)

Terps1 said:


> i was just thinking about the heavy rubber as the backstop as some have suggested. what about an old air mattress. that rubber is tough, might be a good thing to hang behind the target and block the flyers from getting lost


I have used the heavy rubber stall mats that you can get at Tractor supply...they are almost the size of a sheet of plywood and about 3/4 inch thick...sells for about $35


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

soo , did any of this work ? i need to re-face my spyderweb target . i did it about a month ago with some bag from a bag company and it worked well but was really REALLY loud when hit by arrow . i sold the bag i used plus the two i never even unfolded and lost half my money in the transaction . i could use some economical suggestions . i find the trampoline idea worth trying but can't keep trying stuff and re-selling stuff at a loss , i'm OLD . . . .peace


----------



## imcabby (Sep 28, 2012)

following this discussion about alternate spyderweb covering


----------



## Akfreak (Aug 24, 2015)

Whats the fianl word, anyone get thier hand on the face of a spyder web target from an aftermarket vendor?


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I did a layered face on my target using materials that were readily available where I live.
All the screen at Home Depot is fiberglass and that does not self heal like the Spyderweb.
My layers were in this order.

1) Blue Tarp
2) Home Depot Screen
3) Felt
4) Blue tarp

I made my new target a little taller and wider with 2x12s. This makes it a lot easier to tack the facing on the target.
Using the brown paper in front of it I can draw targets in various locations so one spot doesn't take all the shots making it last a bit longer.
You can watch the video below if you don't know what I mean.
I've shot the heck out of my new target and it's still holding up fine.
My only complaint is the blue tarp is a little loud when the arrows hit.
The reason for the felt is because when I tore apart my Ironman target that was one of the layers. So I figured why not use it too?
Below are the pics of the Ironman target being torn apart in steps.
They claim it's ballistic material inside. One question I had after tearing it apart. When did burlap become ballistic?


----------



## billbam (Jun 10, 2003)

subbd


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We have a lot of shops and clubs using our 4'x4' skins. If they do wear out for $30 you can replace front and back.
http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=23


----------

